# What Is the Scope of Applied Biosciences?



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

does anyone here know the scope of Applied biosciences , also that is it BSc or BS or something else.... i should join it or repeat fsc part one (i really got bad numbers in that )


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I suppose you are talking about applied biosciences in NUST? Its BS Virology and Immunology. As for scope, there is quite a bit of scope of Virology and Immunology. I'm afraid not much in Pakistan but quite a bit abroad. Its all basically the research work in biomedical sciences. Really interesting as far as I'm concerned. In Pakistan, as you might know, there isn't loads of research in the field of medicine but nevertheless, its not non prevalent anyways. Besides, you can also become a professor if you are interested in teaching.


----------

